# How to Make a Bitter Spray for Puppies



## Bearwoman (Oct 28, 2018)

When my boyfriend and I first got our dog Bear as a small Puppy I was looking for something that would not make him sick or do him any harm and  I ran across this recipe for Homemade Bitter apple and it worked.


*How to Make a Bitter Spray for Puppies*
 
by Amanda Maddox
 » Behavior




Teething puppies look for relief by chewing.
Jupiterimages/Photos.com/Getty Images

Puppies, just like babies, have to go through teething. While it is a natural process, it can leave you with chewed furniture, clothes and pretty much anything else within your pup’s reach. If you have tried getting her a chew toy, rolled up a sock for her and she still goes to the furniture, make a simple, safe and effective bitter spray to deter her from chewing on your things.



*Step 1*Pour 1 cup apple cider or white vinegar into a medium-size spray bottle.

*Step 2*Add 1 cup lemon juice and 1 cup water to the bottle. Shake it to mix the ingredients.

*Step 3*Test the spray on the underside of your furniture or inside of shoes. Make sure it does not cause splotching or staining before you spray the entire object.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2018)

I wish I knew this a long time ago, but I'll pass it on!


----------



## twinkles (Oct 29, 2018)

boy could i use some of that spray--this puppy is 8 months old and gets into everything--especially my yarn


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi twinkles We used it on our adult dog when he was a small puppy cause he would chew on the edge of our carpet.We didn't want to purchase any over the counter bitter apple so I ran across this recipe online.


----------

